# Advice on some products for a Grey metallic r35 GT-R please



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Finally got a chance to get a bit up close to my car today, all looks pretty good but there's a few scratches that will piss me off every time I see them.

Are there any good 'filler' polishes for this colour? Just to try to take the worst out until I get a proper detailer opinion on what can be done. I'm not expecting miracles, just some small masking of the scratch would be great.

And for products to use on the car?

I've still got some old Jeffs prime and acrylic sealant that I thought was very good on the various light and dark cars I used it on, so will give this a go first.
I've been recommended this pack from Polished Bliss Blackfire Wet Diamond Kit | Synthetic Car Paint Protection Kit No reason to doubt how good it'll be, just wondering if anyone on here had any other recomendations?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## joegib1983 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Paul,

With regards to paint protection, I can't look past Angelwax products. They have various waxes with a range of durability. My personal preference is Enigma wax. It's a ceramic infused wax which gives a good 6 months protection from one application on well prepared paint. Also gives a long lasting glossy look to the paint. The sample pot(although quite expensive for such a small pot) will do 6-8 applications. Less is more with this product when applying it.

Joe


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks Joe, I'll take a look. Hadn't heard of them before.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

AMMONYC is my new go-to. Awesome products, and the owner does YouTube videos on the proper way to use them.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Another one I haven't heard of before, cheers for the tip. Only had a quick look but there's pretty much a video to cover every element of car cleaning available, very helpful!


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty cool back story he has. He used to just be a detailer but was tired of other companies half-assing products or being forced to constantly re-apply product too often so he decided to do something about it. Not sure how he first got into contact with the required people to start the AMMONYC company but a cool story anyway... I like the concept behind building up all the different products to protect your clear coat more than just a single layer of wax.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good for him, 10/10 for the effort he's putting in.
I'm actually pretty happy with how my old Jeff's stuff has gone on. Used a hand cut pad I had which has improved the scratches and the sealant has left the wet, glossy look I'm after. Not much left now so I'll give the recommended products a good look into soon


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

still a big fan of autoglym with a DAS6 - then finish off by hand with some decent wax


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Lol, had no idea I hadn't updated this.

Ended up buying auto finesse triple polish, Poorboy's black hole and topped off with auto finesse tough coat sealer.

A few pics, some a bit arty from my nephew, to show the results.


----------

